# Suche Grafiker für Homepagelogo und Hintergrund



## lilarose (15. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,
ich suche für mein neues Projekt: www.live-zocken.de/wordpress einen Grafiker, der mir zumal ein Homepagelogo und ein Hintergrundbild erstellt, das den momantanen Bereich ersetzen soll. Ich suche einen Grafiker, der etwas aus dem Hut "zaubern" kann, da mein Freund und ich keine richtige Vorstellung haben, wie genau, das Logo aussehen soll. Vielleicht helfen diese Informationen wofür diese Plattform ist: Auf dieser Plattform, werden wichtigste News, Patchs, Information usw. über beliebte Spiele(LoL, WoW, SC2, Smite, GW2) veröffentlicht und zusammengefasst. Desweiteren werden Streams dieser Spiele in die Homepage eingebunden, wodurch wir, Leute von den Streamer bekommen, jedoch auch die Streamer durch die normalen Homepagebesuche weitere Viewer bekommen. Ebenfalls ist eine Guidesektion vorhanden. Genug über die Homepage gequaselt.

Wie auch schon erwähnt brauche ich desweiteren ein Wallpaper, das wichtige Bestandteile dieser Games beinhalten soll: LoL, WoW, GW2 . Wie auch bei dem Homepagelogo haben wir hier keine richtige Vorstellung. Jedoch, wenn man sich die momentane Homepage anguckt, sieht man, dass nur der Rand von dem Wallpaper gesehen wird. Also es bringt mir nichts, wenn Objekte der jeweiligen Spiele mittem im Bild sind und nachher hinter der Homepage verschwinden. 

Sollte noch weitere Fragen, nach der langweiligen Ansprache  bestehen, dann schreibt mir unter buchheim.sander@yahoo.de

Gruß


----------



## Schrottinator (16. Oktober 2012)

Auch wenn ein Honora von gutem Willen zeigt, darf das hier nicht Angeboten werden. Sobald Geld im Spiel ist, ist das im Forum verboten. Lieber verrate ich das dir als ein User, als dass das pöse Zam kommt oder einer seiner Henchmen in grün und hier zu macht. So kannst du die Sache mit dem Geld nochmal raus nehmen.

Grafisch gesehen bin ich ne Pfeife, deswegen wünsche ich euch noch viel Glück bei der Suche.


----------



## Ahramanyu (16. Oktober 2012)

> *4.15 Verkauf- und Tauschhandel*
> Um Betrugsversuche vorzubeugen und mangels effektiver Überwachungsmöglichkeiten von Tauschhandel und sonstigen Auktionen oder Verkäufen im Forum, sind jegliche Tausch- und Handelsthemen untersagt, bei denen reale Güter, oder finanzielle Mittel den Besitzer wechseln würden. Aufgrund des häufigen Ausschlusses durch die AGB der jeweiligen Spielherstellers, ist der Verkauf/Tausch/Handel von Accounts, Charakteren, Devisen oder sonstigen Ingame-Gütern von Spielen ebenfalls nicht erwünscht. Entsprechende Beiträge werden entfernt.


Thread kann natürlich offen bleiben. Hoffe nur, dass diese Regelung nachvollziehbar ist.


----------



## CrashOverrideSE (20. Oktober 2012)

Du kannst dich gerne mal bei mir via PN Melden habe sicher so einige Referenzen die ich dir zeigen könnte.


----------

